

Ask HN: What's your hostname-naming scheme? - notori0us

Plenty of us at home follow some kind of scheme for naming your machines. What&#x27;s yours?
======
samcasas
We follow a "Marvel" scheme, for example: one server named ironman (background
processing), another capt-america (sessions) and finally thor (storage) and so
on, but follow any that is usable and meaningful for your team

